# Homemade Creations >  The Dowel Workbench

## Make Things



----------

brianp (Apr 9, 2020),

Crusty (Apr 10, 2020),

high-side (Apr 13, 2020),

jim12_2002 (Apr 12, 2020),

Jon (Apr 9, 2020),

Karl_H (Apr 7, 2020),

rlm98253 (Apr 12, 2020),

sossol (Apr 8, 2020),

verticalmurph (Apr 7, 2020),

will52100 (Apr 13, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Make Things! We've added your Workbench to our Workbenches category,
as well as to your builder page: Make Things's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Workbench
 by Make Things

tags:
workbench

----------

Make Things (Apr 7, 2020)

----------


## Make Things

Thank you! I knew there was a workbench section on this website but missed it while looking.

----------


## TrickieDickie

My two heavy 2x4 top benches were built similar and wish I had thought of the 1" doweling, I like the idea a lot. I bought a special bottoming bit for my router and built a special fixture to level the 2x4 stacked glued top. I am a machinist and used my 1.5" end mill bit to cut the mortises then squared them with a sharp wood chisel for the table base assembly. With lots of glue and long lag screws the table was finally assembled.

----------


## Make Things

> My two heavy 2x4 top benches were built similar and wish I had thought of the 1" doweling, I like the idea a lot. I bought a special bottoming bit for my router and built a special fixture to level the 2x4 stacked glued top. I am a machinist and used my 1.5" end mill bit to cut the mortises then squared them with a sharp wood chisel for the table base assembly. With lots of glue and long lag screws the table was finally assembled.



Have you seen my 'router rails' for leveling surfaces? I've been using it for 10 years now (long before I had ever heard of the more common router sled method) and it's a surefire way to easily surface tabletops.

You really sound like you're a pro! I'm so glad there are people that try to build their own tables instead of purchasing kits to do it...it's so incredibly rewarding to use your own tools with your own workbench. This is my second one I made, and before I knew any better I just strapped melamine on a base and thought it was good enough.

Thanks for the great comment!

----------

